# CREEK'IN for nice Bass (what to use)



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I hit up my little creek spot a couple of days ago and man was the bite ON!! The bass wouldn't stay off my line I fished for about 2 hours or so and probably caught somewhere in the 20's numbers wise. I fished the day after a HEAVY rain in my area which had the bass coming from the main river into the feeder creek. Every bass was healthy and starting to feed post spawn! They were completely hammering the crankbaits ripped through the little waterfalls! I hope you enjoy the live action report!! This was by far my best day fishing in the creek to DATE! 
TIGHT LINES!! My go-to bait for creeks are bomber crankbaits and Rapala flat raps!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

NICE


----------



## EddieB (Oct 24, 2011)

Let's go!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> NICE


Thanks RiverWader! what is your go to lure in a creek or small stream?


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

EddieB said:


> Let's go!


Eddie, what is your favorite creek lure?


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mine is a Rebel wee crawl in chartruse and brown with orange belly


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

slimdaddy45 said:


> Mine is a Rebel wee crawl in chartruse and brown with orange belly


sounds deadly!


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Buzzbait....especially the $1.00 Wal-mart ones. Perfect medium size. Ya just have to bend em to a 90 degree angle, so the blade won't slide up and stop. Also Zara Puppy.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> Thanks RiverWader! what is your go to lure in a creek or small stream?


The smallest I ever fished was the Hocking , I spent 5 of 7 days fishing it, I used only baits ever ,above the mill it a 3/16 OZ. black Strikd King bitsy bug with a Zoom super chunk jr, both were black in color, below the mill was a Shallow S had Rap ,baby bass was the color. I ve caught some monster fish on both


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

When We would fish the Federal Creek towards Amesville that was the go to bait bait in the 90s


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I also wish they would put a boat ramp below the mill or a place where you could put one in instead of having to drag it over the steep bank


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

slimdaddy45 said:


> I also wish they would put a boat ramp below the mill or a place where you could put one in instead of having to drag it over the steep bank


probably just too small of an area and a ton of water hazards float down that spillway..


----------



## faycofishin (Jul 5, 2018)

Nice ! I'll have to try out the crankbaits a little more in Paint Creek. I usually only use a tube catch Multiple species on them in the creek. I have used the Rebel crawl once worked really well it was late fall when I used it .


----------

